

Microsoft antipiracy efforts caught up in Russian political scandal - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/12/microsoft-antipiracy-efforts-caught-up-in-russian-political-scan/

======
sabj
This was definitely an interesting case - I think I am angry at MSFT for not
trying to do more to stand behind civil society groups.

For those interested, here is a direct link to the NYT article that Engadget
just has a blurb about:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/world/europe/12raids.html?...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/world/europe/12raids.html?ref=russia)

